# Solved: VB Script for checking free space on HDD



## petar (Dec 23, 2009)

I need VB script for checking free space on my C:\ and D:\ partition. I need this check to be at midnight and send me a email. Thanks a lot


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Easy enough to get the free space. That is an easy google search. Not sure how to email within vbscript. I can do it with 3rd party utilities in batch. I am not a vbscript guy.

But found several VBscript out there that will give you the free space.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee198873.aspx
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/files/freespace_vbs.txt

Here is some sending email VBscripts. Again, searching is going to give you all kinds of examples.
http://www.paulsadowski.com/WSH/cdo.htm
http://fro.instantspot.com/blog/VBScript
http://www.example-code.com/vbscript/email.asp


----------

